# Posting of Articles & Other Gentle Reminders



## BeyondTheNow (31 Jul 2020)

Good day all,

This is a quick thank you again for the efforts most of you have been making in keeping topics/threads civil and constructive over the last months. Times are still disruptive, and it’s easy for issues to bleed into each other through our keyboard at times. Keep it up. It makes for much easier reading by DS, and the user-base in general.

That said, there are a couple of points which need mentioning.

1) While Milnet.ca encourages the posting of news articles and other sources of info which help support thread interaction, it’s important that a few personal remarks are accompanying the added information. 

Going forward, we ask that all articles are prefaced somehow (with the exception of the “Editorial Cartoon” thread) Posting an article (partial or in full) with no frame of context, or focus outlining specifically which idea, quote, opinion, etc the poster is hoping to convey and/or debate does little to engage other users, and isn’t viewed as a valuable contribution in helping to move the discussion forward. The comments don’t need to be involved. They can be something as simple as a quick sentence outlining why one is choosing to include the article in the discussion.

2) There are a couple of threads that DS have purposely been more lenient with simply because of the conditions under which they were created. (ie “All Things Coronavirus...” is the easiest and most current to refer to.) It’s expected that small deviations from the main topic of discussion will occur from time to time, and DS will typically wait and see whether the comments circle back to the original content—Usually they do without intervention.

But please maintain the practice of beginning a new thread within the appropriate board (and/or searching for one related) for tackling ideas and/or questions that are clearly separate from the main purpose of an already existing thread. It makes moderating a bit easier, and also helps keep comments categorized appropriately for those searching for specific information.

Thank you in advance,
BTN
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Spencer100 (8 Aug 2020)

Noted.  I guess I'm one of the offenders.  I read and have a ton subscriptions.  I like to post articles. But sometimes I do feel I'm not qualified to give an opinion.  I really like hearing from those who do.  Should just put a sentence intro?


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Aug 2020)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Noted.  I guess I'm one of the offenders.  I read and have a ton subscriptions.  I like to post articles. But sometimes I do feel I'm not qualified to give an opinion.  I really like hearing from those who do.  Should just put a sentence intro?


Posting why you think an article is interesting or news worthy is what we're looking for. What we don't want is an article link, a quote and no independent thought. We could get an RSS bot to make those kinds of posts.


----------



## shawn5o (9 Aug 2020)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Noted.  I guess I'm one of the offenders.  I read and have a ton subscriptions.  I like to post articles. But sometimes I do feel I'm not qualified to give an opinion.  I really like hearing from those who do.  Should just put a sentence intro?



Me too.

Thanks to the DS for bringing this up.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Posting why you think an article is interesting or news worthy is what we're looking for. What we don't want is an article link, a quote and no independent thought. We could get an RSS bot to make those kinds of posts.


Guiltier than most myself - thanks for the reminder.


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Aug 2020)

Bread Guy said:
			
		

> Guiltier than most myself - thanks for the reminder.



With your former username, it was kind of expected (and welcomed in most cases).  ;D

What we really don't want is people throwing articles into a political thread like a hand grenade with the pin pulled into a room and then watching what happens from the safety of outside. Its just a passive form of trolling.


----------

